# Китайские методики ("иглонож")



## Motor (1 Май 2012)

В поисках решения проблемы грыжи МПД несколько раз уже читал о том, что китайцы довольно успешно всё это дело лечат! проводится довольно много процедур, основной из которых является "иглонож"!
Хотелось бы услышать авторитетное мнение о том, что это такое, насколько этот иглонож
эффективен и какие возможны побочные действия!


----------



## Игорь Зинчук (3 Май 2012)

Я не делал бы, если бы это касалось меня. По сути это борьба с мио-тоническим синдромом, смысл пороть мышцы если результат можно получить и без этого авангардизма?


----------



## Катруся (4 Май 2012)

Скажите, а на сколько эффективен и безопасен китайский иглонож? Я сделала 5 проколов. Уже почти год грыжа не беспокоит. Но я боюсь повторения.


----------



## Катруся (5 Май 2012)

Игорь Зинчук написал(а):


> Я не делал бы, если бы это касалось меня. По сути это борьба с мио-тоническим синдромом, смысл пороть мышцы если результат можно получить и без этого авангардизма?


а при чем здесь пороть мышцы и миотонический синдром? Человек спросил авторитетного мнения.а вы иглонож от иглоукалывания не отличаете. Извините, что я так грублю.  вы конечно врач и вы гораздо компетентнее меня, но все знать нельзя.  но иглонож  - это тоже операция, при которой врач вводит лекарство непосредственно в грыжу


----------



## Игорь Зинчук (7 Май 2012)

Катруся написал(а):


> но иглонож - это тоже операция, при которой врач вводит лекарство непосредственно в грыжу


вы ошибаетесь, или вас обманули...
http://www.spik.kz/?lan=ru&id=106&pub=2377


----------



## Катруся (11 Май 2012)

Я бы могла думать, что вы правы, если бы не попробовала это на себе. Операция проводится без наркоза, а то, как её делают я могла наблюдать на мониторе. Про мышцы там даже речи нету.

И я точно знаю, что там, где я делала, не обманывают. Это больница не для туристов. Туда приходят только китайцы. Это я знаю, так как сама в Китае живу. А китайцы никогда не ходят в те больницы и центры, где есть много русских, т.к. там все поставлено на поток и неизвестно, что с тобой там сделают. А та статья, на которую вы ссылку кинули - это реклама медицинского центра для туристов.


----------



## Игорь Зинчук (11 Май 2012)

Катруся написал(а):


> А та статья, на которую вы ссылку кинули - это реклама медицинского центра для туристов.


 
статья которую я вам скинул популярно объясняет, что такое иглонож и не более. 
Если не трудно вы не могли бы  показать ваши снимки ДО "введения лекарств" и после.


----------



## Valugin (13 Май 2012)

Катруся написал(а):


> это тоже операция, при которой врач вводит лекарство непосредственно в грыжу


видимо, Вам делали какую то другую процедуру.


Здесь показаны игло-ножи и методика процедуры.




 Конструкция игло-ножей не предполагает введение лекарств. Возможно, перед процедурой (акупунктурой игло-ножами) проводят местное обезболивание, т.к. видно из ролика, процедура не может не быть очень болезненной.


Motor написал(а):


> В поисках решения проблемы грыжи МПД несколько раз уже читал о том, что китайцы довольно успешно всё это дело лечат! проводится довольно много процедур, основной из которых является "иглонож"!Хотелось бы услышать авторитетное мнение о том, что это такое, насколько этот иглонож эффективен и какие возможны побочные действия!


из увиденного ролика могу предположить , что эффективность процедуры складывается из двух факторов:
1) образование внутримышечных гематом
2) рассечение надкостницы (рефлекторный механизм)
Гематома для организма - инородное тело, которое организм обязан удалить. Одновременно с удалением гематомы происходит реставрация окружающих (патологически изменённых) тканей.
Возможное побочное действие - в рассеченной мышечной ткани может образоваться рубец, который (со временем) станет триггером.
Европейские аналоги методики. Паравертебральная аутогемотерапия. Остеопериостальная - электро,-лазеро,-вакуум,-механо,-магнито,-теплопунктура.


----------



## Вертебролог Екатеринбург (21 Апр 2015)

Случай в практике. Пациент при деньгах лежал у нас в стационаре, выкупил всю палату, привёзли ему из Китая профессора, ооочень крутого в Китае. Он ему иглой-нож пытался вылечит грыжу С5-С6, с радикулопатией. Пациент орал каждый день. В итоге всё таки операция. Чудес не бывает.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (21 Апр 2015)

Так в китайской медицине и методике Игла-нож, нет лечения грыж.
Откуда они китайцы про грыжу-то знали 2000 лет назад?
Они лечили "избыточность" в меридиане перикарда.

Кстати, на вопрос заданный в ведущей клинике народной медицины Че Сен... (Южная Корея):
Сколько времени уходит на лечение боли в спине и ноге при грыже диска?

Получил гордый ответ:
От месяца до года.


----------



## Евгений Романов (11 Авг 2018)

@Катруся, будьте добры а в каком городе делали в Китае иглоножами и как сейчас 
самочувствие.


----------



## Pavelman (29 Апр 2019)

Кто делал ещё игланож,поделитесь опытом


----------



## olga68 (29 Апр 2019)

@Pavelman, одна процедура иглоножа избавила меня от пяточной шпоры. 
Потом у этого же врача пыталась лечиться от грыжи. Процедура называется «безоперационное удаление грыжи». Анастезиолог вводил длинную иглу, как при спиномозговой анастезии и капельно вливали раствор. Долго и очень больно, но совсем не помогло. Хотя, слышала отзывы, что помогает. Через неделю на приеме, когда я сообщила, что боли совсем не прошли, он сделал иглонож в спину. Было опять больно, но без эффекта. После операции, думаю, не пошла бы на такую процедуру.


----------



## Pavelman (29 Апр 2019)

@olga68, спасибо


----------

